# Filter Bio-Pool



## dirk-Peter (12. März 2015)

Hallo,
Bin der Peter aus Paraguay. War lange nicht hier, liegt aber einfach daran, dass mein Koiteich wie geschmiert lauft.
Jetzt habe ich einen ca 500.000 L Pool mit Biofilter gebaut und da wuerde ich doch einige Tips brauchen.
Der Pool bekommt pro Tag zwischen 20.000 und 100.000 L Frischwasser aus dem Tiefbrunnen. (Ph zw. 6,6 und 6,8 temp.24 C). Der Ueberlauf geht direkt in meine 4 ha Mastteiche.
    Auf dem zweiten Foto sieht man den Filter.Er ist knapp 7 m lang, ca 0,8 m breit und hat 1,6 m Wassertiefe. Einstroemung ist von unten auf der Betrachterseite. Innen ist er 4 mal mit hochkant gemauerten Ziegeln geteilt. Pro Ziegel ist etwa eine halbe Ziegelgroesse offen.
Im Einstroemabteil stehen 4 m2 mittelfeiner Biofilterschwamm (aus Deutschland). Danach kommen etwa 6  Lagen  (ca 30 m2) Filterwatte. Im letzten Abteil  haengt die Pumpe, die full time ca 22.000 l/h auf die Rutsche hochpumpt.
An manchen Sonntagen baden da bis zu 250 personen. Das Wasser ist danach ein desaster, klaert sich aber in kaum 12 Stunden sehr gut. Was ich kaum bremsen kann sind die Algen an Boden und Waenden.
Ich bin dazu uebergegangenden Pool Sonntags nachts abzulassen. Den Filter kann ich wahlweise voll und mit einer innenzirculacion vo 3000 l/h lassen oder auch leeren und reinigen. Das haelt die Watte allerdings kaum drei mal aus, dann ist sie hin.
Die Schwimmpflanzen an Anfang und Ende nehmen sicher einige Partikel, sind aber mehr Alibi.
Die Frage:
Der Innenraum des Filters ist bislang miserabel genutzt. Ich wuerde gar zu gern massenhaft Japanmatten einsetzen. Gibt es aber in Py nicht. Ein Abteil haette ich gern mit Feinkies oder Kalksteinbruch gefuellt. Das halten aber die Hochkantmauern nicht aus und ich weiss auch nicht wie ich verhindern kann wie das Zeugs durch die notwendigen Loecher sickert. Gaze waere bald zugesetzt und dann muesste ich den mist zum reinigen rausschaufeln.
Gebe zu, dass da etwas eine Fehlkonstruktion steht.
Meine einzige Idee waeren diese Plastikteilchen als Biofiltermaterial. Die gibt es in Py natuerlich auch nicht (nichts gibt es, aber gutes Bier). 
Welches material kann ich so zerstoeren dass es die Funktion uebernimmt ? Die geribbelten Rohre fuer E-leitungen?
Oder eine ganz andere Idee ?
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## RKurzhals (12. März 2015)

Hallo Peter,
willkommen, und meine absolute Hochachtung vor Deinem Teich, Deinem Projekt und Deiner Vorstellung   ! Da traue ich mich kaum noch, Kommentare abzugeben .
Dennoch möchte ich. Eine Option wären kleine Kugeln, 3-5 mm. Die findet man nicht nur als Plastik-beads für die Bead-Filter, sondern solche Materialien finden sich auch in Filtern von LKW, um Bremsflüssigkeit zu trocknen , und was weiß ich wo. Egal ob Kunststoff, Alumina oder was auch immer, bei nicht zu großem Durchmesser kann man auch damit einen Filter betreiben. Nachteil: der Druckverlust durch so ein Filterbett ist größer, und so ein Filter braucht Vorabscheidung. Das würde ich in Deinem Fall durch Vortex/Filtergraben oder eine ähnliche Konstruktion lösen. Das halte ich für einfacher als Trommelfilter & Co. Hinsichtlich Platzbedarf und optischer Tarnung hast Du wohl eher nicht unsere deutschen Problemchen (kleines Grundstück, ...).


----------



## Roland O. (13. März 2015)

Hallo Peter,

ich bin ja ein alter Querdenker , und wie ich dein Problem gelesen habe, ist mir spontan eine Filterung eingefallen, die vor Jahren verwendet wurde. Nimm einfach Fischernetze und lege diese in das Filterbecken. So hast du biologische und Feinfiltration vereint, und die Netze kann man auch leicht wieder reinigen. Herausnehmen, auswaschen - fertig!

Elektroinstallationsschlauch habe ich bei meinem Teich schon mal verwendet - Problem ist einfach, dass diese Teilchen nicht schwimmen und sich so auch mit der Zeit zusetzen, vor allem wenn es keine gute Vorfilterung gibt. So wie ich das lese, hast du gar keine Vorfilterung. Daher würde ich als Vorfilter Netze verwenden, und anschließend die Filterschaummattten. Auf die Filterwatte würde ich nach Möglichkeit ganz verzichten, die müsste normalerweise nach jedem Gebrauch gewechselt werden, um noch einigermaßen Durchfluss zu haben!

Vielleicht kannst du vor den Netzen ja noch eine Art Siebfilter einbauen, der leicht zu reinigen ist und den gröbsten Schmutz von der eigentlichen biologischen Filterung abhält!
Eine Idee für einen Siebfilter zum selberbauen findest du hier!

Grüße
Roland


----------



## dirk-Peter (13. März 2015)

Hallo
Danke fuer die Antworten. 
Bin etwas unsicher ob die Funktionsweise verstaendlich beschrieben ist, speziell da kein sinvolles Foto dazu steht. Hatte keine Lust die schweren Blechplatten runterzunehmen.
Wer Facebook hat schaue sich mal das an. Werbung wegdenken. Etwa auf der Haelfte kann man den Filterkanal auf der rechten Beckenseite mehrfach gut sehen.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/El-Roble/243032512415062
@RKurzhals: Danke fuer das Kompliment.
Da ist einiges an Fachausdrueckern bei, die ich erst googeln muesste Wusst ich nicht, dass auch Kugeln als biofiltermaterial geeignet sind, dachte es muesse so krumpelig und  Oberflaeche max. wie moeglich sein. Sehe mich um was ich diesbezueglich hier bekommen kann.
@Roland O. : Ich liebe deinen Dialekt!  Wenn mich mein Bruder aus Sachsen anruft denke ich immer zuerst das sei ein Spassradio. Saechsisch ist eben nur zum schaemen, nicht wie bayrisch oder fraenkisch.
Dein Filter ist in meinen Augen ein kleines Kunstwerk, fuer Py aber zu kompliziert und praktisch nicht nachbaubar. Ich geb dir ein Beispiel fuer das was ich hier leide. Brauche fuer eine grosse Rutsche in den Teich (nicht in den Pool) einen Temporizador. Draufhaun, Pumpe lauft und geht  nach 5 min aus. Das guenstigste was ich bislang gefunden hab kostet 150 USD und besteht aus mehreren Teilen. Dabei ist das nichts anderes als zum Beispiel ein Treppenhauslichtschalter-relais fuer 15 E. Amazon beliefert Py nur mit Buechern und sowieso haben wir kein elektronisches Geld.
Die Idee mit den Netzen gefaellt mir. Habe mehrere fuer unsere Fischmast und die waeren nass gerad so gut gelagert wie trocken. Frage ist ob die Bleigewichte dem Wasser etwas antun ?
Da die Filterwatte keinerlei Grobschmutz bekommt funktioniert mir das sehr gut. Nur den Wasserstand darf ich eben nicht senken, dann sind sie hin. In meinem 7000 l AQ habe ich einen 1500 L aussenfilter nur mit Watte.Der funktioniert seit 5 Jahren ohne jemals geoeffnet worden zu sein.
Das tema mit dem e-rohr treibt mich weiter um. Das es nicht schwimmt macht in meinem Fall glaub ich gar nix. Im Einstroemabteil (100 mm Rohr, ganz unten) wuerde das gehaeckselte Zeugs mit sicherheit schweben und sollte somit ein max an Wirkung haben. Der Einstrom ist so stark, das man an der Oberflaeche immer heftige Bewegung sieht.
Gegenmeinung ?
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## samorai (13. März 2015)

Hallo Peter!
Das von Roland vorgeschlagene Netz hört sich im ersten Augenblick nicht schlecht an, aber wenn man es näher betrachtet ist es nicht der "Bringer", denn wenn es gereinigt werden muss und dazu wird es sicher raus genommen, fällt der Dreck wieder in den "Filter" zurück und dann kommt noch das Gewicht hinzu.
Meine Idee währe ein Absetzbecken / Beruhigungsbecken bestehend aus drei oder vier Sperrungen, wo das Wasser mal oben überläuft und bei der nächsten Sperrung unten durch läuft, dann wieder oben, also im Wechsel.
So etwas ist mit einfachen Mitteln zu bauen .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> eine Idee währe ein Absetzbecken / Beruhigungsbecken bestehend aus drei oder vier Sperrungen, wo das Wasser mal oben überläuft und bei der nächsten Sperrung unten durch läuft, dann wieder oben, also im Wechsel.


Das ist nicht unbedingt ein Beruhigungsbecken. Mehr als 2 Sperren sind nicht Effektiv für ein Beruhigungsbecken, da durch die Sperren das Wasser nur wieder schneller fließt.
Eine Oben für den schwimmenden Schmutz, eine Unten wo sich der Dreck vor absetzen kann.


----------



## samorai (13. März 2015)

Danke Totto!
Ich bin nicht so der Filter-Experte, aber versuche wenn möglichst immer Ideen abzuliefern um anderen bei ihren Problemen zu helfen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (13. März 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Peter!
> Das von Roland vorgeschlagene Netz hört sich im ersten Augenblick nicht schlecht an, aber wenn man es näher betra..chtet ist es nicht der "Bringer", denn wenn es gereinigt werden muss und dazu wird es sicher raus genommen, fällt der Dreck wieder in den "Filter" zurück und dann kommt noch das Gewicht hinzu.
> Meine Idee währe ein Absetzbecken / Beruhigungsbecken bestehend aus drei oder vier Sperrungen, wo das Wasser mal oben überläuft und bei der nächsten Sperrung unten durch läuft, dann wieder oben, also im Wechsel.
> So etwas ist mit einfachen Mitteln zu bauen .
> ...



Hallo Ron,
auch keine schlechte Idee - aber es erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, was dein Vorschlag jetzt von meinem unterscheidet. Wie bringst du im Beruhigungsbecken den Schlamm vom Boden raus? Vermutlich genauso wie wenn man die Netze rausziehen muss.
Wo ich dir recht gebe, ist dass Netze zum reinigen sicher aufwendig sind - aber bei ruhendem Material ohne Bodenabläufe wird dass immer so sein!

grüße 
Roland


----------



## Roland O. (13. März 2015)

> @Roland O. : Ich liebe deinen Dialekt!  Wenn mich mein Bruder aus Sachsen anruft denke ich immer zuerst das sei ein Spassradio. Saechsisch ist eben nur zum schaemen, nicht wie bayrisch oder fraenkisch.
> Dein Filter ist in meinen Augen ein kleines Kunstwerk, fuer Py aber zu kompliziert und praktisch nicht nachbaubar. Ich geb dir ein Beispiel fuer das was ich hier leide. Brauche fuer eine grosse Rutsche in den Teich (nicht in den Pool) einen Temporizador. Draufhaun, Pumpe lauft und geht  nach 5 min aus. Das guenstigste was ich bislang gefunden hab kostet 150 USD und besteht aus mehreren Teilen. Dabei ist das nichts anderes als zum Beispiel ein Treppenhauslichtschalter-relais fuer 15 E. Amazon beliefert Py nur mit Buechern und sowieso haben wir kein elektronisches Geld.
> Die Idee mit den Netzen gefaellt mir. Habe mehrere fuer unsere Fischmast und die waeren nass gerad so gut gelagert wie trocken. Frage ist ob die Bleigewichte dem Wasser etwas antun ?
> Da die Filterwatte keinerlei Grobschmutz bekommt funktioniert mir das sehr gut. Nur den Wasserstand darf ich eben nicht senken, dann sind sie hin. In meinem 7000 l AQ habe ich einen 1500 L aussenfilter nur mit Watte.Der funktioniert seit 5 Jahren ohne jemals geoeffnet worden zu sein.
> ...



Hallo Peter,

komme aus Österreich, aber Dialekt lässt sich leider nicht verbergen
Danke für dein Feedback zu meinem Filter. Ist in PY sicher schwierig, an viele Materialien zu kommen die bei uns allgegenwärtig sind. Können wir uns gar nicht vorstellen!

Zum Thema e-rohr - ich hatte mal e-rohr in einer belüfteten Kammer, also von unten belüftet. Ging eine Weile gut, aber irgendwann waren die Stückchen nicht mehr zu bewegen. Keine Ahnung warum, war halt so. Als Bioträger sind die sicher brauchbar, keine Frage! Wie es mit dem Reinigen aussieht, wird man sehen.

Frage: kannst du den Schmutz in deiner Filterstrecke am Boden ablassen, oder wie bekommst du den da raus?
Wäre noch hilfreich, vor allem wenn es um die Vorfilterung geht!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (13. März 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Da fallen mir auf Anhieb zwei Möglichkeiten ein.

Da seine Anlage, wie mann deutlich sehen kann, über der natürlichen Umgebung gebaut worden ist, könnte man einen Ablauf montieren.
Aber noch einfacher ist das Absaugen mit einem vorher gefüllten __ Wasserschlauch.Das " Ablaufende wird verschlossen und das andere Ende legt man in das Becken, es ensteht ein Unterdruck wenn er das Ablaufende öffnet. Das Gefälle reicht aus um den "Grint" abzusaugen, auch bei "laufender Tätigkeit" seines Beckens, alles relativ einfach wenn ein Gefälle zum Teich / Pool besteht. 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2015)

Hallo Peter,
ein beliebiges Granulat mit 2 mm Durchmesser hat etwa 1000 m²/m³ Oberfläche. Da braucht es keiner weiteren Geheimnisse um innere Strukturen (Siporax, und was weiß ich). Natrürlich sind glatte Oberflächen schwerer besiedelbar, doch das klappt ja auch bei __ Hel-X.
Bei 5 mm-Kugeln wäre man noch immer in einem interessanten Bereich für die besiedelbare Oberfläche (~400 m²/m³), und hätte einen erträglichen Druckverlust in einer Filterkammer. Man sollte sich was überlegen, wie der Filter zu reinigen wäre, da sich die Kugeln ohne Bewegung mit der Zeit zusetzen. Das passiert beim Hel-X nicht, da es ein wenig leichter als Wasser ist (und mit viel Biofilm ist so ein Filterkörper schwerer...).


----------



## Roland O. (16. März 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Das passiert beim __ Hel-X nicht, da es ein wenig leichter als Wasser ist (und mit viel Biofilm ist so ein Filterkörper schwerer...).



Hallo Rolf, ich widerspreche nur ungern - aber auch Helix kann sich zusetzen - vor allem ruhendes Helix. Meiner Meinung nach, ist das eine der größten Falschannahmen die es gibt.
Hier mal ein Bild von ruhendem Helix nach einer <100my Vorfilterung:







Die Frage ist immer nur, wie lange dauert es bis ruhendes Helix dicht macht!
Und das gemeine an der Sache ist dann auch noch, dass viele Kammern ja von unten nach oben durchströmt werden - das heißt, oben sieht alles schön aus, während unten schön langsam alles zuwächst!

Mein Tip an alle die mit Hautrötungen bei Fischen zu tun haben, überprüft mal gewissenhaft eure Filterkammern, vor allem solche in denen Schüttgut egal in welcher Form eingebracht ist! 
Ruhendes Helix muss in regelmäßigen Abständen gereinigt werden - je nach Teichbelastung etwas früher oder später. Das Helix sich selbst zu überlassen ist eine tickende Zeitbombe!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (16. März 2015)

Hallo Roland!
Ist nur ein halber Tipp von Dir. Was verursacht die Hautrötung und warum "tickende Zeitbombe"?  Okay, ich habe kein ruhendes Helix aber "Vorgewarnt" kann ja nicht schlecht sein! Hat es was mit Gärung zu tun? ......mach mich /uns mal schlau!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Roland O. (16. März 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Roland!
> Ist nur ein halber Tipp von Dir. Was verursacht die Hautrötung und warum "tickende Zeitbombe"?  Okay, ich habe kein ruhendes Helix aber "Vorgewarnt" kann ja nicht schlecht sein! Hat es was mit Gärung zu tun? ......mach mich /uns mal schlau!
> 
> Gruß Ron!



Tickende Zeitbombe deshalb, weil Helix oder auch andere Filtermedien nicht von heute auf morgen zuwachsen! Dies passiert auch bei falsch gebauten Naturteichen, Pflanzenfiltern, usw. Je nach Schmutzfracht kann dies schneller gehen oder eben länger dauern!
Die Hautrötung bei den Koi ist ein Zeichen von einer Reizung der Haut, die durch Bakterien, Viren und Keime hervorgerufen wird, die im Faulschlamm entstehen. Sich zusetzendes Filtermaterial bildet Faulschlamm - und dabei ist es egal ob es Helix, Filtermatten, Keramik oder irgendein Gestein ist. Immer wenn man im Teich oder Filter solch dunkelbraunen bis schwarzen Schlamm findet, der wie "faule Eier" riecht, ist das ein Zeichen für Faulschlamm. Und das ist eine Brutstätte für alle möglichen Tierchen, die unsere Teichbewohner nicht so gerne haben. Und hochgezüchtete Fischlein wie der Koi ist da halt besonders empfindlich, wobei auch andere Teichbewohner (z.B. Goldfische bei denen man Rötungen auch nur sehr schwer sieht) betroffen sein können. Leider macht sich aber um einen __ Goldfisch mehr oder weniger nur selten jemand Gedanken!

lg
Roland


----------



## samorai (16. März 2015)

Danke! 

Ron!


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2015)

Hallo Roland,
ich danke Dir für den Beitrag! Solche Bilder von zugesetzten Filterkörpern kenne ich bislang nur aus dem Aquarium, und ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass sich __ Hel-X von alleine regeneriert. Bei meiner Schmutzlast scheint das noch so zu funktionieren.
Was, denkst Du, ist der Grund für die erhöhte Keimzahl eines solchen Filters? Ist es der verringerte Durchfluß, und die damit verbundene Änderung der Eigenschaften des Wassers (=Sauerstoffarmut des durch den Filter gehenden Wassers, und damit geänderte Wasserchemie und -biologie)?
Letzten Endes gibt es auch im Teich, und am Boden der Filtertonnen (IBC's, ...) die bekannten Schmodder- oder Schlammecken, in denen Faulgase entstehen. Nur produzieren diese so wenig davon, dass damit die Wasserqualität nicht beeinflußt wird (und sie verbrauchen entsprechend wenig Sauerstoff). 
Kann man einen "dichtgehenden" Filter sicher daran erkennen, dass er einen erhöhten Druckverlust hat?
Ich versuche mit meinen Fragen, mein Wissen zu ordnen, und daraus Tipps für eine einfache Filterkonstruktion abzuleiten (und hoffe, dass wir hier nicht OT geraten). Anzeigen für zu reinigende Filter gibt es ja zuhauf, und die funktionieren über den Druckverlust durch selbigen.


----------



## Roland O. (17. März 2015)

Hallo Rolf,

ich denke dass wir hier sehr OT gehen. Ich muss leider jetzt weg - werde aber antworten schreiben. Vielleicht kannst du in der Zwischenzeit ein neues Thema aufmachen - "wie entsteht Faulschlamm" oder "Woran erkenne ich das mein Filter verschlammt". 

Danke im Voraus
Roland


----------



## dirk-Peter (21. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,
Entschuldigung, dass nach so viel positivem feedback von mir nichts mehr kam.  Probleme anderer Art.
Zum Thema. 
Der Filter hat natuerlich seinen eigenen Abfluss und kann auch gegen den Pool verschlossen werden. Spuelungen sind also durchaus moeglich, auch wenn ich den Abfluss mittlerweile lieber an einer anderen Stelle haette.
Die Idee mit den Fischnetzen fand ich klasse . Mittlerweile bin ich sogar auf ein bessseres Material gestossen und das ist nun seit einer Woche im Filter. Es ist die Schattenfolie (bloedes Wort, es ist ein Netz) von einem Gemuesegarten den wir nicht mehr betreiben.200 quadratmeter etwa, ein riesenhaufen. Habe den im Einstroemabteil platziert, da erhoffe ich mir den groessten Effekt.
Jetzt in der Nachsaison baden da nicht mehr jedes Wochenende hunderte Leute und so haben wir experimentell fast 4 Wochen ohne ablassen durchgefahren. Ging 1 A bis unser Tapir in einem unbeobachtetem Moment eine komplette Ladung eingesetzt hat. Tapire haben nicht nur den groessten Pimmel aller Landsaugetiere sondern auch die groessten Sch....... shaufen. 
Als ich merkte was passiert war, war der Laden schon gruen.
Gruesse aus Py
DePe


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Dirk-Peter,
bleib' uns nur weiter gewogen! Mit Deine Teich gibst Du uns gute Orientierungen für den Sommer bei unseren Anlagen. Wo siehst Du Dein Filterproblem? Ist es die Oberflächenabsaugung, die Umlaufrate generell oder die Leistung des Filters?


----------

